# aria2c doesn't seem to work



## usr283 (May 6, 2020)

Just started using FreeBSD. Got most everything to work except for aria2. Am really happy with the OS.

Installed with: sudo pkg install aria2


```
>aria2c magnet:?xt=urn:btih:49c9199ad0d0aa8f999e3c355bd5db0b8f17f9d8&dn=FreeBSD+9.0+DVD+32-bit&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80
[2] 3511
[3] 3512
dn=FreeBSD+9.0+DVD+32-bit: Command not found.
[4] 3513
tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80: Command not found.
tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80: Command not found.
[5] 3514
aria2c: No match.
tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80: Command not found.
[5]  + Exit 1                        tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80
[4]  + Exit 1                        tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80
[3]  + Exit 1                        dn=FreeBSD+9.0+DVD+32-bit
[2]  + Exit 1                        aria2c magnet:?xt=urn:btih:49c9199ad0d0aa8f999e3c355bd5db0b8f17f9d8
[1]  + Exit 1                        aria2c magnet:?xt=urn:btih:8b8670b11c7950d0489244fee214f3d0bb124a99
```

I get all these "Command not found"s

I did accidentally overwrite my .cshrc today, so one thought I had is maybe the path is screwed up

set path = (/sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/games /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/
bin $HOME/Bin)

Is the path I have now.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2020)

Put quotes around the magnet: URI. There are a number of characters in that URI that are interpreted by the shell. Putting quotes around it will prevent the shell from trying to interpret them.


----------

